# dawes galaxy 1986



## stephenjubb (7 Jan 2010)

I am thinking of buying a 1986 dawes galaxy. does anyone know if they can be upgraded to accept (as my Raleigh Royal fully kitted out without panniers weighs 21kg!!)

1 - Tripe Chain Ring,
2 - 8 Speed Cassette at back of back
3 - take standard pannier racks front and back
4 - Cantilever Brakes
5 - New 700c wheels

Do they come with 700c wheels?
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Arch (7 Jan 2010)

Well, I'm not sure of the age of mine, it's late 80's or 90's probably, and it now has 7spd and a triple, and bosses for racks front and rear (I only have a rear rack at the mo), and 700c wheels, and canti's as standard when I got it (second hand, and they were original I think).

So I think it's the 8spd that is the only question mark, I'm not sure how much difference there is. And maybe the triple, do you know what it has now? Do you need 8 spd, or could you get a 7 with the same range?


----------



## willem (7 Jan 2010)

Upgrading to canti's is not economical, as you need bosses brazed onto the frame. Similarly, make sure you know the wheel size. If it has canti brakes you cannot change the wheel size from 27 inch (etrto 630) to etrto 622: the bosses would need to be 4 mm lower. 7 speed is fine, and makes for a stronger wheel than 8/9/10 speed, as long as the bike has a cassette hub which this vintage may not have (check).
In short, my view about bikes from this era is, by all means maintain them properly (there are enough parts around, including quality 27 inch rims and tyres) but do not modernize them. And don't pay much for them, even though they can be delightful to ride.
Willem


----------



## PpPete (7 Jan 2010)

IIRC the Galaxy changed from 27 x 1-1/4 (or 27 x 1-1/8?) at about the same time as canti brakes were added to the spec....in approximately 1986.

My best bike is a Galaxy from just after that change - and has now been heavily modified to modern triple 9 drive train, STI, nice handbuilt wheels, Brooks Swift Ti Saddle. It's gorgeous to ride.

As Willem says - not worth getting canti bosses brazed on if it doesnt have them. 

If it was a 27" wheel version you can put 700c wheels on it and use long drop dual pivot brakes like these. I have done this on an older 27" wheel Galaxy...it does work. 

Either way, you'll need to spread the rear stays to accept a modern wheel.
Measure them. If it's 126mm between the inside faces of the drop-outs you can just spring them apart each time you want to put a 130mm wheel. 

If it's 120mm then you'll need to cold-set them. Sheldon has a method. Personally I prefer to push them out using an M10 threaded rod, nuts, and some big washers. That way you can check the symmetry remains OK as you go. Long bit of string from one drop out, around head tube and back to other drop out, pull taught & tie off. - measure from string to seat tube on both sides.

Panniers...my 1987 has the braze on fittings front & back. If yours lacks these you can certainly use P clips at back - not sure if there is a work-round at the front.


----------



## stephenjubb (7 Jan 2010)

These are the details, price 140 o.n.o

Dawes Galaxy 1986 

23.5 " frame, 
Suntour 18 speed gears (presumably then a 3 x 6);
Reynolds 531 

picture below, is it worth 100 pound?

http://www.instructors4u.com/dawes.jpg


----------



## PpPete (7 Jan 2010)

Can't tell if it has canti studs or pannier braze-ons from that photo. I suspect neither.
Even without those and with 27" wheels then I would say £100 to £140 is similar to current Ebay prices, depending on condition of paintwork and existing drive train.
With canti studs and 700c wheels they seem to go for a good bit more.

Question is what is it worth to you? Are you sure it's the right size for you? Looks like a tad bigger than 23-1/2" to me.

By the way - are you absolutely sure it's a 1986? Lettering looks like it could be older. 

Another thing I would want to check is the gear shifter. Is it band-on? or are there studs for the shifter to screw into? This will be important unless you plan to keep it as d-t shifters. The decent looking converters for the stops needed for an STI conversion are rare as rocking-horse poo these days.


----------



## Ivan Ardon (7 Jan 2010)

Just a thought, is it really going to be much better than your Raleigh Royal? It may be a little lighter, but would you notice the difference on the road?


----------



## stephenjubb (7 Jan 2010)

agreed, but the galaxies are listed as 14kg, I will have to reweigh my bike but I could be saving 6kg.


----------



## jimboalee (8 Jan 2010)

Looks a bit of a codge-up job to me.

It has a double chainset with a big inner ring, which doesn't look standard issue.

Looks like a 25" frame.

If you have a 38" inside leg, and IF the frame is a genuine 531 and not refinished CR-Mo with lookie-likey decals, its worth a ton.
The fork bend doesn't look like the way Dawes did it back in the eighties….


----------



## youngoldbloke (8 Jan 2010)

_It has a double chainset with a big inner ring, which doesn't look standard issue._

You said 18 speed? Double chainrings = 9 speed cassette?? Why take a photo from non drive side? Ask for more information and informative pictures


----------



## PpPete (8 Jan 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Looks like a 25" frame.



Agree



jimboalee said:


> If you have a 38" inside leg,



Exaggeration Jimbo - you don't need a 38" inside leg to ride a 25" frame.
I have a 35" inside leg and ride a 25" Galaxy - and I have a whole bunch of seat post showing. My son rides one too - and he's 4" shorter overall than me (I don't know his inside leg) - although his seat post is right down.

One way to tell if the frame is really 531 is to measure the seat post with a vernier. If it's 27.2mm you can be reasonably sure it's 531, any less and you need to be suspicious. I have seen 531 frame with the seat post bolt done up so tight that it will grip a 26.8 mm seat post, but I wouldnt recommend buying one that had that done to it, because the slot in the seat tube is almost closed up.



Ivan Ardon said:


> J
> but would you notice the difference on the road?



Yes if it's 531 you would indeed notice the difference over a Cr-Mo or Hi-ten steel frame. Not sure what the Raleigh Royal was made of though.


----------



## stephenjubb (8 Jan 2010)

>>Yes if it's 531 you would indeed notice the difference over a Cr-Mo or Hi-ten steel frame. Not sure what the Raleigh Royal was made of though.

The Raleigh Royal ChroMo 4130, is 531 better?


----------



## PpPete (8 Jan 2010)

4130 is what some modern bikes like the Surly LHT are made of. Lot of people really rate them. Never ridden one myself. Would have thought that Raleigh would make a half decent job of it if they went to the trouble of sourcing a half decent alloy like 4130, but the 21 kgs suggests a different story.

Can you get some better photos of the proposed purchase?


----------



## Royalrider (10 Jan 2010)

My Raleigh Royal from 1981 is certainly 531.


----------



## Royalrider (10 Jan 2010)

If this works! Here are a couple of images of my Royal


----------



## atb (12 Jan 2010)

As has been said. Get more info and pictures from the seller.
Personally the Galaxy is worth the money. As long as there is nothing up with the frame.
You'd be able to upgrade fairly cheaply. Or maybe swap some parts over from your Royal. Saying that, you could spend the money on you're Royal and shed a few pounds in weight. If it's just the heaviness of the bike which is bugging you, I'd go down that route.


----------



## atb (12 Jan 2010)

And if you needed any parts, let me know, as I have a bit of stuff kicking about which may help.


----------



## jimboalee (12 Jan 2010)

porkypete said:


> Agree
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My mistake.

A 6'3" bloke with a 36" leg length would have a 25" frame perfect.


----------



## atb (12 Jan 2010)

I ride a 25" frame with a 34" inside leg. 
Well, I use both legs actually.


----------



## jimboalee (12 Jan 2010)

atb said:


> I ride a 25" frame with a 34" inside leg.
> Well, I use both legs actually.



My leg length is 32" and I ride a 21.5" (54cm ) because the Specialized frame with a 100mm stem (as close as possible to the headset) is EXACTLY my reach,, 623mm.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (13 Jan 2010)

stephenjubb said:


> does anyone know if they can be upgraded to accept
> 
> 1 - Tripe Chain Ring,



I'd rather get a good chainset myself


----------

